# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Brandt] Παράκαμψη ρολογιού κουζίνας μοντέλο ΚE270WE1

## Sofo

Υπάρχουν 3 καλώδια κόκκινο, μπλε και μαυρο. Πως πρεπει να συνδεθούν προκειμενου να παρακαμφει το ρολοι και να δουλέψει ο φούρνος? 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------

